# using a sub with PC?



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

I currently have two vintage JBLs connected to a class T-amp, Dayton DTA-1, connected to my laptop, via the mini headphone jack. I have a Acoustic Research 10" subwoofer that's just collecting dust and I would like to use it. It has speaker line in and out with a L/R subwoofer cable out. Is it possible to get a RCA to mini jack to connect into the laptop or would there be no signal to the subwoofer. If I knew I was going to use the subwoofer, I should have gotten a Class T-amp with a sub out, but oh well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If by "speaker line in and out" you mean high level inputs and outputs then it should work by PC headphone jack to Dayton DTA-1 3.5 mm input jack - speaker connections on the Dayton DTA-1 to the speaker line in on the AR sub - speaker line out on the AR sub to the JBLs.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

oh, Thanks! it's that simple, how could I have missed it, I kept thinking I had to use the sub out


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

so that also means the subwoofer is amplifying right? almost rendering the little 50$ amp useless in that it's just providing the signal?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

In this case the Dayton DTA-1 is converting the headphone jack signal to a high level input for the sub. Without the Dayton DTA-1 the headphone jack to RCA input on the sub and speaker level out from the sub to the JBL's won't work. Make sense?


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, thanks for the help. I got it all setup and it works great. Basically, the Dayton is the heart of it all.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

wil11o6 said:


> so that also means the subwoofer is amplifying right? almost rendering the little 50$ amp useless in that it's just providing the signal?


The subwoofer is only amplifying the sub, the JBL speakers are still being amplified via the T-amp as the signal is passed through.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Marshall is correct, I forgot about the pass through on the sub.


----------

